# RIP Grover



## Missy2280 (Jul 8, 2011)

My little Grover who I only had 1 week passed away. We had went into the petstore to get fish food and I passed the bunny cages and saw this little white ball of fluff. He was so tiny. I went and picked him up and he was the swetest little thing. As I was petting him I noticed he had a spot on his back where it looked like his fur was clumped together and it was hard. So I went and asked what it was. 

They told me that he had come in new about 1 week ago and they put him straight in the cages with the other bunnies. Well the next day when they came in for work there was a a chunk of his fur on the cage floor. Someone had attacked the poor little thing. They took him out and brought him in the back and gave him antibiotics and were putting cream on the wound. I fell in love, I felt so sorry for the little guy. He couldnt have been older than 6 weeks or so. I bought him and he seemed to be doing fine. Well I woke up on June 30th and checked on my bunnies like I do every morning and he had passed away, I am assuming that he had an infection from the wound that had gotten into his system. He was in his little igloo. I pray he passed peacefully. He had a horrible start to life and I hope that the week I him he was happy. R.I.P. Grover


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 8, 2011)

We're so sorry to hear of Grover's passing. Be thankful that he knew he was loved by you. Word's are so inadequate at these times. Binky free sweet little man, you are loved and greatly missed.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Missy2280 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words. It is just so unfair that he never had a chance to really live. My husband said that atleast got to be in a good home and loved by people for his last days instead of crammed in a cage with other bunnies that were bullying him. :innocent


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Grover was a very Handsome Bunny.

Your husband was so right. He new what it was like to be love and cherished.

That was such a great thing you did in bringing Grover home with you.

Susanray:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 9, 2011)

How very sad  You did the right thing by bringing him some happiness. Binky free grover.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 9, 2011)

How very sad  You did the right thing by bringing him some happiness. Binky free Grover.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 9, 2011)

Be thankful that you were able to give Grover some love, safety and peace. He looks like a sweet little guy. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry that Grover was with you for such a short time - he looked adorable.

At least he got to know what it was to be loved in his short life.

Jan


----------



## Missy2280 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your kind words...


----------



## Nela (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your little Grover. He sure was one adorable lil guy. Binky free sweetums.


----------



## jcl_24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Looking at your photo of Grover, well no wonder you fell in love with him! I'm sorry his life was so short .

Know you did all you could for him and he knew what it was to be loved because of how you treated him.

Binky free sweet boy.

Jo xx


----------

